# Heated steering wheel symbol?



## svolk (Sep 4, 2004)

I just had my Treg in the shop for 4 days doing the hitch wiring recall. When I got it back, a small icon in the MFI (top left) is always on. It is the heated steering wheel off icon. When I turn on the heated steering wheel, it works and a green symbol appears in the middle of the MFI, but as soon as it is turned off, the other steering wheel icon shows up on the left side of the MFI.
Is this normal? It didn't do this before taking it in, but they did a number of reprograms to get proper signals going to the trailer wiring.
I appreciate the help.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Heated steering wheel symbol? (svolk)*

Other steering wheel icon? Probably a photo of what you are talking about would be good. I've got the heated steering wheel too and the symbol. But I don't have any other icon that comes on when I shut off the heated wheel.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Heated steering wheel symbol? (spockcat)*

Wierd I have the heated steering wheel but when I turn it on their are no symbols on the dash. Humm


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Heated steering wheel symbol? (spikeital)*

Either you have an early VIN (they didn't have the indication in the MFI) or your wheel heat isn't working, or you don't know how to turn it on.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Heated steering wheel symbol? (spockcat)*

Spockcat







I know how to turn it on. And it does come on. But no light on the dash. And my new Treg VIN is 82,XXX. 
Somebody want to take a picture of the dash with it on? So I can take it to my dealer and say hey the light is not working!


----------



## V10TD4I (May 19, 2004)

*Re: Heated steering wheel symbol? (spikeital)*

The same white steering wheel icon appeared in my MFI almost from Day 1. It seems to be tied to ambient temp. in some fashion. When it was less than 50 deg. outside the icon would appear in the top portion of the MFI after displaying "Steering Wheel Heat Off." The steering wheel heat function remains fully operational, and when switched on a green icon replaces the white steering wheel heat off icon.
I have not had this re-occur since the beginning of May, but it happened consistently from the end of March until then. If this is temp. related, I fully expect it return this Fall. Now we're just waiting for our car to come back from an extended service visit for a bank one turbo-charger failure on the V10...








TD


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Heated steering wheel symbol? (spikeital)*

Initial message and icon that stays on:


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Heated steering wheel symbol? (spockcat)*

Spockcat,
Don't have the color MFI. Maybe that is only in the color MFI. Anybody have this feature with the Monochrome MFI? When I hit the button ut just gets hot. No signal indicator anywhere.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

grr. i want that icon. GRRRR


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_grr. i want that icon. GRRRR

Sorry, you can't have it. It is going to keep my sausage fingers warm this winter.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

i'm gonna steal ur keys while u're sleeping during the NH fall rally.


----------



## watson007 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Seriously though...Earlier VINs can't get a software update that gives you the green symbol in the picture above (assuming a color MFI of course)? Is that really the case?
If so then what does that say about the consistency of controllers and other parts that make up a Touareg? Answers a few questions I've had if that is true.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (watson007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *watson007* »_Seriously though...Earlier VINs can't get a software update that gives you the green symbol in the picture above (assuming a color MFI of course)? Is that really the case?
If so then what does that say about the consistency of controllers and other parts that make up a Touareg? Answers a few questions I've had if that is true.

This topic was researched about 6 months ago and the conclusion seems to be that you cannot get the icon. Frankly, I think the real conclusion is that nobody at VWOA really knows if or how to update the early cars to get this icon. 
Could be the instrument panels need to be replaced. Could be a computer module that needs to be replaced. Could be a software update. Could just be a different coding of a computer module that someone with a VAGCOM could perform. 
The first two would be expensive but easy to do. The third would be difficult to get out of VWOA. The last would be cheap and easy but would require VWOA to find out from Germany or many people on the forum to give information on all their module coding.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Heated steering wheel symbol? (spikeital)*

Anybody with the monochrome MFI with the winter package and late VIN have this icon anywhere? I am just assuming the Non Color MFI's can't get this icon.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_The last would be cheap and easy but would require VWOA to find out from Germany or many people on the forum to give information on all their module coding. 

Ahem, http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1481978.
Post your module coding's here. Feel free to just post the relevant modules as well.


----------



## dentmac (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Heated steering wheel symbol? (spockcat)*

Just went out to check my new MFI that was replaced due to fast clock (solved the problem) It is the same as the pics - the lower larger image disappears ,leaving the top one.
I thought that my old MFI had a wheel symbol to the left of "strng wheel" but my memory fades quickly now and winter was long ago (even here in Canada eh) 
Of interest however is that the wheel only gets to about 25 Degrees ( 75 for those old members) That is not warm, but warmer than surrounding air. My last couple of cars had the wheel get warm- great when you have raynodes syndrome (finger extremities go white in the cold)


----------



## styx (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Good idea..... (checking the link: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1481978)
I have the winter package but an early vin# - no display on the dash. There was an earlier post that the symbol is actually on all of the color displays and will show up when the dealer tests the display. The problem seems to be in the control module sending the correct information. I checked mine a while back and it does send an on/off signal (at least to the vagcom) as well as "knowing" the ambient temperature. 
A review of the link shows the following:
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 7L6 953 549 *B*
Component: Lenks‰ulenmodul *3201*
Coding: *0000031*
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 7L6 953 549 *C*
Component: Lenksäulenmodul *3201*
Coding: *0000232*
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 7L6 953 549 *D*
Component: Lenksäulenmodul *3301*
Coding: *0000031*
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 7L6 953 549 *E*
Component: Lenks‰ulenmodul *3301*
Coding: *0000232*
Shop #: WSC 31414
There are at least 4 different controller modules B,C,D, &E with different coding. (*See the items in bold*.)
It would be helpful to know which ones have the winter package and have the symbol on the dash.


----------



## svolk (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks for all of the replies. I think the comment made that the symbol is tied to ambient temp may be right. I was away this weekend on a trip, and the symbol came and went a few times. For most of a day, it was on, and I think that the day was cool.
That is very interesting!!! Anyway, obviously nothing to worry about, but when ever I see or hear something unfamiliar, I like to know what is going on. Thanks for the excellent prompt repies.
Shea.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (svolk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *svolk* »_Thanks for all of the replies. I think the comment made that the symbol is tied to ambient temp may be right. I was away this weekend on a trip, and the symbol came and went a few times. For most of a day, it was on, and I think that the day was cool.
That is very interesting!!! Anyway, obviously nothing to worry about, but when ever I see or hear something unfamiliar, I like to know what is going on. Thanks for the excellent prompt repies.
Shea.

I don't think the symbol is tied to ambient temp. I was able to turn on the heating and my car was registering 74 deg F. See above photos. And this doesn't or shouldn't be coming on by itself. Were you pressing the button that activates the heating? I assume you know where that button is located?


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I think the sign he might be referring to is the Ambient Cold temperature icon. Not the Heated steering wheel icon.


----------



## V10TD4I (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (spikeital)*

The "Strng. Wheel Htng Off" icon is the one whose origin is in question. It looks similar to Spockcat's green icon but is white (with some orange too, I think). I have not seen it in my MFI for many months, but it only appeared when ambient temp. was below 50 deg. And for me, it appears upon startup and stays lit (just like the green icon, but it cannot be controlled with the little button).
Anyone else have thoughts about origins/prevention? It is really annoying when it does appear. Thanks.
TD


_Modified by V10TD4I at 2:50 AM 9-14-2004_


----------



## svolk (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (V10TD4I)*

V10TD4I said it exactly. Yes, I know how to turn on the heated steering wheel, and yes it works, but often when you start up the heated steering wheel off icon shows up on the main part of the MFI and then a smaller version of the icon defaults to the upper left hand corner of the MFI and often will stay on for a bit. I am still convinced that it is tied in to temp or something.
However, that being said, I wouldn't be surprised if this is just another quirk of the TREG. I am gettting a bit tired of these. I got the "check gas cap" message today! Here we go...
Any final resolution on the heated steering wheel icon off would be nice.
thanks again


----------



## svolk (Sep 4, 2004)

*Picture of questionable icon*

Well, I was able to catch this symbol and get a picture of it. It is 8.5oC in the MFI, so I don't know if that is cool enough or if it is even tied to temp.
Chew on this...








Any ideas?????? Seems to come and go. A larger version of it comes on when the vehicle is initally started and says heated steering wheel off.

_Modified by svolk at 10:27 AM 9-15-2004_


_Modified by svolk at 10:39 AM 9-15-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Picture of questionable icon (svolk)*

That's the metric version.


----------



## svolk (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Picture of questionable icon (spockcat)*

That's the metric version - huh?
I don't know what is meant by that?
Please elaborate...


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Picture of questionable icon (svolk)*

He's pulling your leg. We can't see the picture you posted.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Picture of questionable icon (aircooled)*

Actually I saw the photo last night. Probably when he posted it and was still online with Yahoo. It shows a small heated steering wheel icon in the upper left hand corner of his MFI. Looked white but it could just be the photo. 
I was joking about the metric because he is in Canada and has KMs on his odometer.


----------



## svolk (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Picture of questionable icon (spockcat)*

Pic should be back up and running. Not sure why it went missing...kinda like the touareg glitches


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Picture of questionable icon (svolk)*

Ahh not working.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Picture of questionable icon (svolk)*

You cannot remote display photos hosted by Yahoo on other sites. The photos will show up only when you are logged on to Yahoo.


----------



## svolk (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Picture of questionable icon (spockcat)*

Is it working now, I can still see it and I am not logged in to yahoo.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Picture of questionable icon (svolk)*

But I can't see it anymore. I only saw it the one time.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Picture of questionable icon (svolk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *svolk* »_Is it working now, I can still see it and I am not logged in to yahoo.

yes you are. cookies...


----------



## diesel king (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: Picture of questionable icon (****us)*

I also had the annoying white icon at the top left of my color MFI. Somehow, it just disappeared.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Picture of questionable icon (****us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *****us* »_yes you are. cookies...

chocolate chip with milk please!


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Picture of questionable icon (svolk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *svolk* »_Well, I was able to catch this symbol and get a picture of it. It is 8.5oC in the MFI, so I don't know if that is cool enough or if it is even tied to temp.
Chew on this...








Any ideas?????? Seems to come and go. A larger version of it comes on when the vehicle is initally started and says heated steering wheel off.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Picture of questionable icon (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_









NICE!


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (styx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *styx* »_Good idea..... (checking the link: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1481978)
I have the winter package but an early vin# - no display on the dash. There was an earlier post that the symbol is actually on all of the color displays and will show up when the dealer tests the display. The problem seems to be in the control module sending the correct information. I checked mine a while back and it does send an on/off signal (at least to the vagcom) as well as "knowing" the ambient temperature. 
A review of the link shows the following:
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 7L6 953 549 *B*
Component: Lenks‰ulenmodul *3201*
Coding: *0000031*
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 7L6 953 549 *C*
Component: Lenksäulenmodul *3201*
Coding: *0000232*
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 7L6 953 549 *D*
Component: Lenksäulenmodul *3301*
Coding: *0000031*
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 7L6 953 549 *E*
Component: Lenks‰ulenmodul *3301*
Coding: *0000232*
Shop #: WSC 31414
There are at least 4 different controller modules B,C,D, &E with different coding. (*See the items in bold*.)
It would be helpful to know which ones have the winter package and have the symbol on the dash.

Has anybody made any progress on this? I'd like to get the symbol to remind me that the heating is on. Unfortunately the VAGCOM will not worl with my Macs so I can't search for a solution. I would be willing to help compile codings to see if we can figure something out.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (TregOH)*

Yep, all we need is someone with the icon to post their coding. At least then we will know if it's a coding difference or a change in hardware.
Come on folks!
Not, that I expect my steering wheel to 'automatically' activate if change my coding to 232 from 31 if I would see anything. Also, I wonder if you have to change the coding in 46 Central Convenience to 85 as well.
For those that do have the heated wheel, what controller are you using to read the on/off state (controller 16?).


_Modified by aircooled at 10:59 PM 9-20-2004_


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*

So we need someone with the color MFI and who gets the "Steering Wheel Heating On" message and icon to post their codings. Someone out there must be willing to do this. Or maybe someone has already posted their codings in aircooled's Vag Coding thread and can just let us know that your car meets the above criteria. Thanks.


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (TregOH)*

Anyone with the "Steering Wheel Heating On" icon able to post their VAG codes? (In other words: shameless bump)


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Aircooled,
You have an IM related to this topic.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Yep, all we need is someone with the icon to post their coding. At least then we will know if it's a coding difference or a change in hardware.
Come on folks!
Not, that I expect my steering wheel to 'automatically' activate if change my coding to 232 from 31 if I would see anything. Also, I wonder if you have to change the coding in 46 Central Convenience to 85 as well.
For those that do have the heated wheel, what controller are you using to read the on/off state (controller 16?).

_Modified by aircooled at 10:59 PM 9-20-2004_

Here is the coding and module. I have SW heat with the icon. VIN 49470. The coding doesn't change with the heat on or off. I ran the test both ways and found no difference.
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 7L6 953 549 E
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3301
Coding: 0000232
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Spockcat, thank you for your data. It could be that a software REV D or greater gives the icon. Can you also give us the version of the 17-Instruments module that you have?


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Thanks Spockcat.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Have them all:
Chassis Type: 7L - VW Touareg
Scan: 01,02,03,05,06,08,09,11,15,16,17,19,1C,22,29,34,36,37,39,45,46,47,55,56,65,68,6E,77
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Controller: 070 906 016 BG
Component: V10 5,0L EDCG000AGMª5979
Coding: 0060575
Shop #: WSC 01814
No fault code found.
Readiness: N/A
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans
Controller: 09D 927 750 L
Component: AL 600 6Q 0447
Coding: 0004153
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 7L0 907 379 C
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0107
Coding: 0022785
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Controller: 3D0 909 135 M
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0131304
Shop #: WSC 31414
1 Fault Found:
00166 - Access/Start Authorization Switch
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Controller: 7L0 959 760
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Controller: 7L6 907 040 D
Component: CLIMAtronic R/L X 2714
Coding: 0001030
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Controller: 7L6 937 049 L
Component: 2703
Coding: 0111836
Shop #: WSC 31414
2 Faults Found:
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533)
013 - Check DTC Memory - Intermittent
01520 - Rain and Light Recognition Sensor (G397)
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 11: Engine II
Controller: 070 906 016 BG
Component: V10 5,0L EDCG000AGSª5979
Coding: 0060575
Shop #: WSC 01814
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Skipping Address 15-Airbags
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 7L6 953 549 E
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3301
Coding: 0000232
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments
Controller: 7L6 920 980 P
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 2921
Coding: 0021131
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Controller: 6N0 909 901
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Level Sensing
Controller: 7L6 919 879
Component: JCI PathPoint 1600
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD
Controller: 0AD 927 755 AB
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0094
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 29: Left Light
Controller: 3D0 909 157
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) X012
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control
Controller: 7L6 907 553 B
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1P1 3650
Coding: 0015520
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Controller: 7L0 959 760
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation
Controller: 7L6 919 887 D
Component: Navigation 0628
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 39: Right Light
Controller: 3D0 909 158
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) X012
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 7L0 959 933 E
Component: 2N HSG 0200
Coding: 0000085
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System
Controller: 7L6 035 466
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0108
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Controller: 7L6 035 186 A
Component: Radio 0628
Coding: 0005055
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Controller: 7L0 907 273 H
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0016
Coding: 0012339
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Controller: 7L0 955 119 F
Component: Front Wiper 2416
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6E: Ctrl Head Roof
Controller: 7L6 919 044 G
Component: DACHDISPLAY 0530
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
End --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks Spock. You rock! Now, off to study the codes.


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*

aircooled,
I've sent you a couple emails at the address you sent me yesterday. Have you gotten them? The last one includes some more codes that might be useful. If you haven't gotten them, you can email me at: dmath AT mac DOT com


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (TregOH)*

Yep, just fired off a reply.
I'll try the 232 coding on my steering wheel module, just to see what it does. I will also try and find the measuring block that tells me if the wheel heating button is seen, even on a touareg w/out wheel heat.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Well, no joy in coding to 232, meaning my controller WILL NOT CODE TO IT. It probably has something to do with the 'Module Defective' fault code. Haven't bother to have it fixed yet since it has not given me any grief that I know of.
Does someone else want to try this?
Of course, that is not consolation to those are just trying to get the 'Wheel Htng On' message and indicator. Based on the codes I have seen, it thinks it a firmware/controller revision issue, not a matter of coding. We can be sure of that if more people can post their codes.


----------



## stevetjr (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Well I got mine to accept the 232 code but it did not give me the icon. I also checked the group 6 and could clearly see the switch turning it on and off. 
I noticed spockcat's was 7L6 953 549 E where as mine ended with a C so the E must be a new version of the control module. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (stevetjr)*

What was your previous coding if it was not 232, what did you have?


----------



## stevetjr (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: (aircooled)*

It was 230. I think I figured out what the difference is though. When I have mine set at 232 my seat now retracts (moves down and back) when I open the door and then when I get in and close the door goes back to its original position. It never used to do that even though I have memory seats it would only do that if my wife had been driving it. But the one thing I don't have is the power adjusting steering wheel which I would assume also moves in and up when you open the door, which I wonder what the extra 2 does. Just a theory until some else can try it. 
My guess is the icon is a firmware or hardware change somewhere between revision C and E.


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (stevetjr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stevetjr* »_Well I got mine to accept the 232 code but it did not give me the icon. I also checked the group 6 and could clearly see the switch turning it on and off. 


stevetjr,
I want to make sure I understand this. When you hit the steering wheel heat button you can see it turning on and off in Module 6 (which is something like Seat Mem Pass)? Is that right? That seems strange.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (TregOH)*

Coding to 232 probably gives you the convenience package functionality. Of course, if you don't have the rest of the convenience package (power wheel, shoulder belts), the only thing it's going to move is the seat.
So coding to 230 would be the correct coding to just turn on heating.


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Coding to 232 probably gives you the convenience package functionality. Of course, if you don't have the rest of the convenience package (power wheel, shoulder belts), the only thing it's going to move is the seat.
So coding to 230 would be the correct coding to just turn on heating.

That part makes sense to me. What seems strange is that you would see a change in Module 6 when turning the steering wheel heat on and off. I might expect to see a change there if hitting the switch on the left side of the wheel (turning on the seat/wheel retract). Just speculating.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (TregOH)*

Ah, I see your confusion. He means w/in module 16, you can see group functions under VAG-Scope logging.


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Thanks. I think I may need to pickup a cheap Windows laptop so that I can get a VAGCOM and avoid confusion like that.


----------



## stevetjr (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: (TregOH)*

Yep, it was in module 16 but the vag scope and you would go to group 6 within that module that you can see the on/off flag change when you press the button. I would also agree that the 232 code is what activates the convience functions and since I don't have them the only thing that moves is the seat. I actually like it though, so I am leaving the coding at 232.


----------



## V10TD4I (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (svolk)*

The white icon for "Steering Wheel Heat Off" has reappeared with Fall. Today was the first day with ambient temp. at 50 degrees and... voila, the white icon reappeared!
Now, after the discussion on the codes, does anyone have a theory as to how this icon can be made to disappear? There is no reason for the car to constantly display that the heated steering wheel is not currently being heated!
Any suggestions will be appreciated.
TD


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (V10TD4I)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10TD4I* »_Now, after the discussion on the codes, does anyone have a theory as to how this icon can be made to disappear? There is no reason for the car to constantly display that the heated steering wheel is not currently being heated!


Send your icon to me -- my car doesn't have it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (TregOH)*

Finally got down to 50 deg F for the first time since I owned this car. Was on Mt. Washington.


----------



## jaceravone (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Mine came on today for the first time too. Would not turn off until the outside temp went over 50 degrees and you turned off the car to reset it. If the temp remained below 50 degrees, even after turning the Treg off, the symbol would still reappear. 
My guess is that like the little snow flake that appears when the temp goes below 39 degrees, it is a reminder to use caution that there may be ice on the road. (Haven't actually seen this, but read about its function in the manual) Maybe the Germans once again thought that us Americans are stupid and wanted the white heated steering wheel symbol to remind us to turn on the heated steering wheel so we don't freeze our hands off when driving!


----------



## V10TD4I (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I see that I am not alone. Sorry to those who also have the Heat Off icon. If it cannot be made to disappear, can the "beep" be vagged off at least?
I would like to turn off the warning beeps when starting the car. Does someone know if the warnings for Passenger Air Bag deactivation and this silly warning can be silenced. Thanks for the advice.
TD


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (V10TD4I)*

I tried coding the instrument cluster to turn off all acoustic warnings, and it wouldn't take. Bummer. I thought this might work for these annoying beeps, as well as the TPMS errors.

_Quote, originally posted by *Aircooled* »_STG 17 (combination instrument) select
STG adjustment - > function 10
- > channel 04 (language)
The language indicated in connection with the navigation system can be adjusted as follows:

00000 - no acoustic output 
00001 - German (German) 
00002 - English (English) 
00003 - French (French) 
00004 - Italian (Italian) 
00005 - Spanish (Spanish) 
00006 - Portuguese (Portuguese) 
00007 - without text (only symbols) 
00008 - Czech (Czech)


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (styx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *styx* »_
A review of the link shows the following:
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 7L6 953 549 *B*
Component: Lenks‰ulenmodul *3201*
Coding: *0000031*
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 7L6 953 549 *C*
Component: Lenksäulenmodul *3201*
Coding: *0000232*
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 7L6 953 549 *D*
Component: Lenksäulenmodul *3301*
Coding: *0000031*
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 7L6 953 549 *E*
Component: Lenks‰ulenmodul *3301*
Coding: *0000232*
Shop #: WSC 31414

Folks, I don't know if this will apply to your trucks or not, but those codings look exactly the same as the codings for the Phaeton. My steering wheel is coded to 0000232, as shown below:
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 3D0 953 549 E
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401
Coding: 0000232
Shop #: WSC 01065
Here is the "decoding" of steering wheels for a *Phaeton*:
Select 16 (Steering Wheel Electronics)
Coding -> Function 07
ADR - Automatic Distance Regulation (radar)
CCS - Cruise Control System
GRA - 10 km/h Gradation increment/decrement buttons
00?xx: Heated Steering Wheel
1 - not installed
2 - installed
00x?x: Multifunction Steering Wheel
0 - without any control buttons on left side
1 - Multifunction (high) with 6 buttons (CCS and GRA)
2 - Multifunction (high) with 6 buttons (CCS and GRA) and ADR thumbwheel
3 - Multifunction (low) with 4 buttons (CCS only) - [this is North American basic equipment]
00xx?: Electric Steering Wheel Tilt and Telescope adjustment
1 - not installed
2 - installed
Hope this helps you.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

PS: Here is a photo of a steering wheel that has the 10 km/h gradation buttons (look at the upper left area), and also the ADR control wheel (look in the lower left area). For a more detailed explaination of what ADR is, you can refer to this post in the Phaeton forum: Active Cruise Control - Details and Photos.
Note that the gradation control buttons are available without ADR, but the ADR fitment includes (requires) gradation control buttons. 
Michael
*Steering wheel showing GRA and ADR controls*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (jaceravone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaceravone* »_Maybe the Germans once again thought that us Americans are stupid and wanted the white heated steering wheel symbol to remind us to turn on the heated steering wheel so we don't freeze our hands off when driving!

That is exactly correct. The icon for "steering wheel heat *OFF*" will only appear when both the outside air temperature sensor and the cabin (inside) air temperature sensor of the Phaeton notes that it is cold enough that the driver might like having the steering wheel heat turned on. If those two conditions are met - cold outside, and cold cabin - then the steering wheel heat off icon appears, intended as a suggestion to the driver.
If, on the other hand, it is the middle of a southern Arizona heat wave, and the temperature inside the cabin is so friggen' hot that the plastic trim is starting to melt, the steering wheel heat off message is suppressed.
So, it's not something you can tweak with a diagnostic scan tool, it's something that the car (or truck, I suppose) prompts you with when it is appropriate.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Well, no joy in coding to 232, meaning my controller WILL NOT CODE TO IT. It probably has something to do with the 'Module Defective' fault code.


Uh, whenever *ANY* control module is displaying a 'Module Defective' fault code, it will not accept a recode. You have to clear the fault code first (assuming it is a spurious code), and recycle the power to the module, then once you have done that, you can re-code or re-adapt it as you wish.
Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 11:36 PM 11-27-2004_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (jaceravone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaceravone* »_My guess is that like the little snow flake that appears when the temp goes below 39 degrees, it is a reminder to use caution that there may be ice on the road. 

That is also a very accurate guess. The small snowflake icon appears on all VW products (Lupo to Phaeton) that are equipped with a multifunction display, no matter how basic the MFI is. I believe that the snowflake is suppressed when the vehicle is coded to 'USA', for fear that someone would sue VW because snow did not appear when the icon illuminated. You are probably seeing it because you have recoded your cluster to 'Europe'.
It comes on at +4°C, and goes out at -4°C. It is the appearance of the snowflake symbol that gives you the 'bong' sound, not the steering wheel heat off icon.
Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 11:38 PM 11-27-2004_


----------



## styx (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 7L6 953 549 *E*
Component: Lenks‰ulenmodul *3301*
I wonder how much the "E" module/3301 would cost.... and if it accessable for an easy swap. (For those of us with early vin#). There was an earlier post that indicated that the icon is on the MFI display but apparently we need the E module to enable it.
Anyone (Spock?) have the part # and the cost and if it is able to be changed?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (styx)*

Styx:
I don't know squat about Touaregs, however, based on my generic knowledge of VW products, I don't think the version of *Steering Wheel* controller you have should make any difference to whether or not you get an icon in your center cluster display. If any module needs to be recoded, re-adapted, or replaced in order to display an icon, I think it would be the module for the combination instrument, which is address 17, not the module for the steering wheel (address 16).
I could be wrong - it is possible that only the 'E' module sends a status report to the MFI (combination instrument, which is fancy VW wording for the speedometer, tachometer, and the display between them). But I think that is quite unlikely. If your truck does have steering wheel heat, the central electrical control module (address 09) needs to know if it is turned on or not, in order to be able to manage load shedding if the need arises. This means the status of steering wheel heat (on or off) is already known to the vehicle, and transmitted across the data bus.
You can check this hypothesis by connecting a diagnostic scan tool to your truck, and having a look at the measuring blocks for address 16. If one of the blocks shows whether steering wheel heat is on or off, then for sure, you don't need to change the steering wheel module.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (stevetjr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stevetjr* »_It was 230. When I have mine set at 232 my seat now retracts (moves down and back) when I open the door and then when I get in and close the door goes back to its original position. It never used to do that even though I have memory seats it would only do that if my wife had been driving it. But the one thing I don't have is the power adjusting steering wheel which I would assume also moves in and up when you open the door, which I wonder what the extra 2 does.

Steve:
It's nothing as sinister or complex as a firmware or hardware change, as you suggested in your original post.
When you coded your module to 0000232, you told your truck that you have an electric tilt and telescope steering wheel. On a Phaeton (and I presume on a Touareg as well) when you have an electrically adjustable steering wheel, it will come with a little button on the side of it that is called the "convenient entry button". When this button is depressed, the steering wheel will tilt up and the driver seat will move when the driver door is opened.
You have a power driver seat, but not an electric tilt/telescope steering wheel. When you told the truck that you did have an electric tilt/telescope wheel (by changing the last number of the coding string to 2), it started to behave as if the convenient entry button on your (non-existent) electric tilt/telescope steering wheel had been depressed. That's all there is to it. If you want more information, including pictures of the button, have a look at this post: Storing Settings for the Seat Memory buttons.
The Touareg is a newer vehicle than the Phaeton, but much of the logic and behavior of the Phaeton has carried over to the Touareg - most especially when control modules are the same (meaning, only the first three digits of the module part number changes, from 3D0 to 7L6, not the last 6 or more numbers of the module part number).
Michael


----------



## styx (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

PanEuropean....
Thanks for the info. Actually I have checked with the Vagcom. I don't remember the address/block that I found it at but there is definitely an on/off setting that the vagcom picks up for the heated steering wheel.
There was an earlier post in which someone (with the heated wheel and without the icon) saw the icon displayed on the MFI when his dealer was running diagnostics on his MFI display. This would indicate that the icon is present on the display but is not being turned on by the module. The module in theory could be sending the info to the CAN bus but not instructing the display to turn on.
Just a theory!


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

PanEuropean, we have about 14 sets of VAG codes for Touaregs posted in aircooled's VAG thread. There are 3 different codings for controller 17 (Instruments): 5131, 7231 and 21131. Do you know or have access to the Dick Tracy decoder ring for this controller?


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (styx)*

The trigger for having the heated steering wheel on is the third digit in the software code at Address 16 Steering Wheel -- 00?xx. A coding of 2 activates the heating block and the MFI icon. A coding of 1 just activates the heat block, but not the icon.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (DenverBill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DenverBill* »_The trigger for having the heated steering wheel on is the third digit in the software code at Address 16 Steering Wheel -- 00?xx. A coding of 2 activates the heating block and the MFI icon. A coding of 1 just activates the heat block, but not the icon.

Bill,
Is this confirmed that anyone with a heated wheel but no symbol can activate the symbol by changing the coding from 1 to 2? Anyone else try this?


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Spock,
I can not confirm this, as I don't have the heated wheel. I gleaned this information from a post around 10/30 with a link to a German post on http://www.openobd.com with VAG-COM data for a number of Addresses, including the Steering Wheel and Level Control. The options for the third digit of the software code are: 1. Steering Wheel Heating Blocks, and 2. Control of More MFI Tracers (garbled translation courtesy of Google







).
I was initially hoping that the Level Control information might yield a solution to the pitch and roll indicators, but did not find anything.


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (DenverBill)*

Some of us with early VINs already have the third digit set to 2 but don't get the icon. My car is one of them. Address 16 was coded 232 from the factory. What would be the point of coding the third digit 2 at the factory in a car that can't display the icon? I'm not disputing you Bill, just trying to make sense of this.
We could test it by having someone who gets the icon change the third digit to 1 to see if the icon goes away. Any volunteers?



_Modified by TregOH at 12:04 AM 12-1-2004_


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (DenverBill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DenverBill* »_ The options for the third digit of the software code are: 1. Steering Wheel Heating Blocks, and 2. Control of More MFI Tracers (garbled translation courtesy of Google







).


Bill,
I was looking at the website you referenced. The translation I get from Google is: Control over MFL tracers. I think that MFL is the steering wheel not the MFI. I say this because the German for the multifunction steering wheel is "Multifunktionlenkrad". I'm not sure about tracers. I suppose that could be "icon". But the German is "taster". "Taste" translates to "key" or "button". Can anyone clarify the translation of: Steuerung über MFL-Taster


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (TregOH)*

Ah, that makes more sense. I read my henscratching as an I instead of an L.







It probably says Control over the Steering Wheel Button -- the on/off button for the steering wheel heat.


----------



## Richard1 (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: (jaceravone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaceravone* »_Mine came on today for the first time too. Would not turn off until the outside temp went over 50 degrees and you turned off the car to reset it. If the temp remained below 50 degrees, even after turning the Treg off, the symbol would still reappear. 
My guess is that like the little snow flake that appears when the temp goes below 39 degrees, it is a reminder to use caution that there may be ice on the road. (Haven't actually seen this, but read about its function in the manual) Maybe the Germans once again thought that us Americans are stupid and wanted the white heated steering wheel symbol to remind us to turn on the heated steering wheel so we don't freeze our hands off when driving!









Mine came on last night as well when the temp fell below 50 degrees.
I also understand that the average owner will not be able to disable
the message. Sure makes me glad I live in the south. It would be 
very irritating to have that symbol on all winter.


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (Richard1)*

Richard, 
Do you have a VAGCOM? If so, could you post your codes for controller 17? If we can figure out how to turn this on then we will also have figured out how to turn it off for those that don't want it.


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (DenverBill)*

So the good news is that there may still be hope (since it seems that the third digit for controller 16 is not the trigger). Based on PanEuropean's post above and wading through the VAG codes posted in aircooled's thread my current guess is that it is the 4th and 5th digits of controller 17. 
Based on the codes posted so far there are two posters that we know get the icon (Spockcat and ksand). They both have coding 21131 for 17. The 4th and 5th digits are made of the sum of several options. openobd.com lists 3 options for those digits: +1, +2 and +4 each for a warning (brake sensor, seatbelts and washer fluid). Clearly from these you can get a sum of at most 7. To get to 21 we need an option of 16. There is a 16 listed for the Phaeton (having to do with Nav/Radio). 
We can prove or disprove this guess easily. If someone with the heated steering wheel but without the icon can add 16 to those positions in controller 17 we could see if the icon appears. We could also disprove it if someone who gets the icon already has a lower value in those positions (5 and 7 are the common values I've seen) or has 21 but changes it to 5 or 7 and keeps the icon.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (TregOH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TregOH* »_PanEuropean, we have about 14 sets of VAG codes for Touaregs posted in aircooled's VAG thread. There are 3 different codings for controller 17 (Instruments): 5131, 7231 and 21131. Do you know or have access to the Dick Tracy decoder ring for this controller?

I can give you the information for the Phaeton, whether it carried over to the truck or not, I don't know. I suspect the coding is the same for both the Phaeton and the truck, because the control module part number is substantially the same for both vehicles.
Here is the link for the Phaeton coding of address 17 (the combination instrument, or instrument cluster): OpenOBD - Phaeton, Address 17.
Personally, I don't think address 17 has anything to do with steering wheel heat or steering wheel heat icons at all. As for adding the value of 16 to the first two digits, that is pointless to do in North America, what it does is enable automatic reception and processing of coded traffic information that is broadcast in Europe to indicate where traffic jams, accidents, and construction is. There is no equivalent service in North America.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

My guess is that the answer is likely to be found in the third digit from the right of the coding for address 16 (steering wheel electronics). There are some inconsistencies between what is posted on the German language and English language sections of OpenOBD, and also some inconsistencies between the Touareg and Phaeton. Sebastian is looking into this now. FYI, my Phaeton is coded 232.
Please note that the person who singlehandedly maintains this amazingly useful website is a university student in Dresden. I had dinner with him Tuesday evening in the restaurant of the Glass Manufacture in Dresden - this is the assembly plant for Phaetons. If you Touareg VAG-COM enthusiasts find the OpenOBD website useful, it would be really, really thoughtful if you made a $10 PayPal donation to help offset the costs of hosting the site. I have made the same suggestion to Phaeton owners in the Phaeton forum. It's not reasonable for us folks who own Touaregs and Phaetons to expect a young university student to pay all the website hosting expenses on his own.
There is a photo of the two of us at this URL: NEWS FLASH: Glass Factory in Dresden invaded by Space Aliens...
Michael


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
Here is the link for the Phaeton coding of address 17 (the combination instrument, or instrument cluster): OpenOBD - Phaeton, Address 17.

I've looked at the Phaeton coding for address 17. The reason I thought adding 16 might have something to do with it is that the only two Touaregs for which we have codings and know that the icon appears both have 21 as the 4th and 5th digits. I figured it was worth a shot.

_Quote »_
Personally, I don't think address 17 has anything to do with steering wheel heat or steering wheel heat icons at all. 

I guess I misunderstood when you wrote in your repsonse to styx (above) that you thought it would have something to do with the coding for address 17.







Seriously, I may have misunderstood. The problem I see with it having something to do with the 3rd digit of address 16 is that those who get the icon have the same coding in that digit as I do. That would get us back to it being the module version rather than coding (at least it would seem so).
I appreciate your help and hope that your contact is able to figure something out. I'd still like to see if someone can try adding 16 to the appropriate location in address 17 (just for kicks). I'll do it after Santa brings my VAGCOM if we don't get it figured out before that.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (TregOH)*

Hi David:
I do see what you mean when you refer to the post I made to Styx.
Sometimes these long threads get confusing. Just to bring the question back into sharp focus: What is it that you want to accomplish on your truck? Meaning, what are you missing that you want to have, or, what do you have that you want to get rid of, as the case may be?
Michael


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
What I, and a couple others, are trying to get is the MFI icon that indicates when the steering wheel heat is on. Some of the earlier VIN Touaregs don't have the icon. I know some who have the icon want to get rid of it but having done without it I'd like to give it a shot.
I thought that maybe we were on to something with the coding for address 17. As I indicated in an earlier post, the only two trucks for which we have codings and know that the icon appears, address 17 is coded 21131. Those are the only two coded that way. Of course, our sample is small and there are some for which we have codings but don't know if the icon appears or not. By the way, both of those trucks also have "version E" of the controller for address 16.
Thanks for following up. I appreciate your help and your work on the Phaeton forum (which I read from time to time).


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (TregOH)*

OK, now I understand.
A question: Does your vehicle have a colour display between the speedometer and the tachometer? On the Phaetons, some low end models (not sold in North America) have a monochromatic display between the two dials. These monochromatic displays do not support display of steering wheel heat status. Only the 256 colour displays do.
Michael


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_OK, now I understand.
A question: Does your vehicle have a colour display between the speedometer and the tachometer? On the Phaetons, some low end models (not sold in North America) have a monochromatic display between the two dials. These monochromatic displays do not support display of steering wheel heat status. Only the 256 colour displays do.
Michael

The cars that have nav or air suspension have the color display. Early versions which had the color display and heated steering wheel, didn't have any icon for the heated steeering wheel being ON or OFF. Later cars have the icon displayed in the color display. They have an ON icon and an OFF icon when the temperature is below 49 deg F.
The people who own early cars with the color display would like to figure out how to get the icon working. Some dealers have said they need to purchase new instrument panels because the icon is built into the display. But this should be just the software that tells which pixels to light up and when.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Spock and Pan EU...so with w Vag-Com, is it possible to turn on the heat in the wheel of a leather/heated seats equipped T-Reg, which has the heat button on the steering wheel. 
I really do not care about the icon as long as it goes on and off. I had the wheel heat last year a couple of times and then when it went in for the 5000 mile servce and came back it does not do that any more.
Cy


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (cybulman)*

If you had the heated steering wheeel, and it stopped working after a service visit, then you need to get VW to fix it. You should not need to use a VAG-COM to fix a problem that they caused. (But I can certainly understand the temptation to do it yourelf, if you have a less than cooperative service department!)


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (cybulman)*

Cy, a copy of your codes would probably help us see the hardware differences that you have over other V6 owners. At that point, as 4x4 said, it should be a simple matter of changing the coding back.


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
A question: Does your vehicle have a colour display between the speedometer and the tachometer? On the Phaetons, some low end models (not sold in North America) have a monochromatic display between the two dials. These monochromatic displays do not support display of steering wheel heat status. Only the 256 colour displays do.


Yes, i do have the color display.


----------



## wsscott (Feb 5, 2004)

Is the heated steering wheel physically different than the "non-heated" one. The reason I ask is I wonder whether all the wheels are "heatable" you just have to figure out what wire to connect that isn't presently connected, or what code to activate. Mine is non-heated, or at least I didn't buy the car with that as an option, but I have the button behind the wheel to turn it on. Thanks


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (wsscott)*

Discussed many times before. There are heated and non-heated wheels.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (wsscott)*

As spock said, discussed a lot. In addition to the different steering wheel, there also is a control module that differs if the car is supplied with heated wheel or not.
There are number of us here who would have been interested in enabling this, but it does not appear to be cost effective at all.


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Santa left a VAGCOM under the Christmas tree. So today I hooked it up and the first thing I tried was to recode Module 17 to get the heated steering wheel symbol in the MFI. My previous coding was 5131 and I changed it to 21131. No symbol. Then I tried 13131. Still no symbol. I think we need more codings in aircooled's VAG Codings thread to get more data points so we can figure this out (though I'm beginning to think it could be hardware).
For historical perspective, there are two listings in the VAG codes thread for cars that we know get the heated wheel icon (there may be others that get the icon that we don't know about). Both have Module 17 coded 21131. This is an addition of 16 to the 4th and 5th digits from the 5131 that most of us have (at least those of us who have changed to European settings to eliminate the Nav Accept screen -- 7131 for those who haven't recoded to European settings).


----------



## mezorn26 (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: Picture of questionable icon (spockcat)*

I don't even know if I have that option...How do I know, where can I turn it on if I do?


----------



## Wannabe_TReg_Owner (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm in Colorado where the temp fluctuates quite a bit. Mine has the color MFI. Late '04 Vin of 86,5XX. The white "Steering wheel heat OFF" icon that appears in the upper left corner of the MFI is definately actuated related to outside temperature and only appears somewhere below 59 Deg F when the steering wheel heat is off. I haven't nailed down the switch temperatures yet, but it definately comes and goes based upon what appears to be two different temp set points.


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Spockcat,
Could you post the value you have in Adaptation Channel 61 of Address 17? I'm wondering if this might have something to do with the icon. I have confirmed that in Measuring block 6 the wheel heat on/off is detected so I think it must be possible to get the icon for those of us who don't have it. Thanks.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (TregOH)*

Maybe tomorrow (today actually) if you remind me.


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Maybe tomorrow (today actually) if you remind me. 

Good morning, Jim. This is your friendly reminder.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (TregOH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TregOH* »_Spockcat,
Could you post the value you have in Adaptation Channel 61 of Address 17? I'm wondering if this might have something to do with the icon. I have confirmed that in Measuring block 6 the wheel heat on/off is detected so I think it must be possible to get the icon for those of us who don't have it. Thanks.

511


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Thanks. That's 64 greater than the value I have. Hard to infer much from one data point but I think I'll give it a shot. Of course, I may not be able to get the value to take based on my experience with channel 62 for the pitch and roll display.


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (TregOH)*

As expected I couldn't test the new value. I guess we'll have to find a way to login to address 17 in order to give this a shot.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (TregOH)*

Perhaps the same login code as the level mod will work.


----------



## CBurkard (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Perhaps the same login code as the level mod will work.

Perhaps it would. And if so, perhaps it would work for the pitch and roll display as well.


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (CBurkard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CBurkard* »_
Perhaps it would. And if so, perhaps it would work for the pitch and roll display as well.

I didn't try that login code since it was a different controller. I'll give it a try in a little while and post the result.


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (TregOH)*

I just tried to login to address 17 using the login code 31564. It didn't work. I got a Security access error - Not by control module. Could the correct login code be in the Bentley manual?


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (TregOH)*

Still hoping to find a way to login to Address 17. Who knows if it has anything to do with the heated steering symbol but it's worth a shot.
Hey Ace, do you know anything about this? The jist of the issue is that early VIN Tregs with the heated steering wheel don't get an icon in the MFI to show that the heat is on. We're trying to figure out if there is a change we can make to the coding to get the icon to show up. One thought is that it could be in an adaptation channel for Address 17 but maybe you know (or can find out) something else.


----------



## Brown-eye (Jul 28, 2004)

*Heated steering wheel symbol*

Just got back from Las Vegas yesterday an a white & orange icon popped out when I started my car cold. Couldn't turn it off, can turn on heat. Later disappeared ! Strange !


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Heated steering wheel symbol (Brown-eye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brown-eye* »_Just got back from Las Vegas yesterday an a white & orange icon popped out when I started my car cold. Couldn't turn it off, can turn on heat. Later disappeared ! Strange !









Did you read any of this thread??







The white/orange symbol means it is cold.


----------



## jinxegg (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Heated steering wheel symbol (spockcat)*

I love the sync move of the emoticons.....


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Heated steering wheel symbol (jinxegg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jinxegg* »_I love the sync move of the emoticons.....





































































































































Just for you jinx.


----------



## jinxegg (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Heated steering wheel symbol (spockcat)*

Flashed !!!


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (CBurkard)*

I got some more information about this today. I don't know if it is accurate....
I took the Treg in to have a trim piece replaced. Since we seemed to have hit a deadend here I thought I'd ask the service advisor to look into it. When I picked up the car this afternoon he told be that they had spent about 2.5 hours on this. They tried to find some way to turn it on with the diagnostic tool and couldn't. He said they couldn't even get it to light up during a diagnostic of the instrument panel. They called the tech hotline. He said they were told that the symbol is not in the MFI. That the problem is hardware. I asked, just to make sure, if it was the MFI/Cluster or the steering wheel module and he said it was the MFI/Cluster. I know this contradicts what has been reported here before though I'm not sure if the person who reported that they saw the symbol light up duiring diagnostics had an early VIN car or a later VIN car without steering wheel heat.
Anyway, if this is accurate then the only thing we can do is hope that our instrument panels give up the ghost.


----------



## GMonkey (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (TregOH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TregOH* »_
I got some more information about this today. I don't know if it is accurate....
I took the Treg in to have a trim piece replaced. Since we seemed to have hit a deadend here I thought I'd ask the service advisor to look into it. When I picked up the car this afternoon he told be that they had spent about 2.5 hours on this. They tried to find some way to turn it on with the diagnostic tool and couldn't. He said they couldn't even get it to light up during a diagnostic of the instrument panel. They called the tech hotline. He said they were told that the symbol is not in the MFI. That the problem is hardware. I asked, just to make sure, if it was the MFI/Cluster or the steering wheel module and he said it was the MFI/Cluster. I know this contradicts what has been reported here before though I'm not sure if the person who reported that they saw the symbol light up duiring diagnostics had an early VIN car or a later VIN car without steering wheel heat.
Anyway, if this is accurate then the only thing we can do is hope that our instrument panels give up the ghost.









Pardon me if I'm wrong but do you all still think this symbol is an error???
Haven't you all come to the conclusion that the truck is just telling you that its cold out and you should warm up your hands if you're going to touch it???


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Bumping a 4.5 year old thread and expecting even 5 of the people in this thread to still own their 2004 Touareg is a humongous stretch...


----------

